# ATTN: BROWARD COUNTY DOG OWNERS



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Please sign the petition and e-mail these commissioners.

This could be your dog next!

http://www.local10.com/download/2008/0909/17426986.pdf?rss=mia&psp=news

http://www.savethehuskies.com/

http://www.wsvn.com/news/articles/local/MI95709/



I DO feel horrible for Tinkerbell and her family, but I don't agree with Strike One and you're out! They need a second chance, especially in this case with the huskies!

Imagine, you are at the dogpark with your dog, and it gets into a fight with another dog. That dog dies, and your dog will be euthanized. No second chance.
My dogs are all VERY MELLOW, but, there is that occasional dogfight when some idiot brings their dog in heat to the dogpark, or whatever.
This law is just nuts!!





PETS TO BE EUTHANIZED AS PER “SURPRISING” NEW LAW 
A new law recently set forth by Broward County Animal Control, and still largely unknown by many law- enforcement representatives and the general public , is threatening to be the catalyst for killing four Siberian Huskies who are currently being held at Broward County Animal Control. The Huskies are scheduled to be “humanely euthanized” within the next 10 days. 
The four Siberian Huskies, all tagged, spayed, up-to-date on shots, with no previous bite history or history of aggressive behavior and with an identified owner, Julie Roberts, were named responsible for the death of a neighborhood dog in Miramar, Florida on August 25, 2008. While law enforcement representatives arrived and stated they would not be removing the dogs from their home, Broward County Animal Control representatives showed up and stated that due to a new law, labeled as “Dangerous Dogs: Section 4-12,” the dogs would be quarantined and euthanized within 10 days. 
This new law seemed to “slip” into effect as of May 20, 2008, without much discussion or public awareness, and stipulates that no clemency will be given for first-time offenders, regardless of the surrounding circumstances (whether a death or incident is accidental, etc.). The dogs will be euthanized unless their owner, Julie Roberts, can come up with a $500 cash deposit bond per dog to schedule an appeal. In addition, she will also be required to pay the boarding expenses for each dog for the length of time they were held at Broward County Animal Control. 
The hearts of the representatives from the South Florida Siberian Husky Rescue Inc. (SFSHRI) go out to all of those involved with the recent incident, though they feel strongly that the death of one animal does not justify the intentional killing of other animals. However, as saddened as we are that this particular incident involves Siberian Huskies, we must not lose sight of the bigger picture: This new law is NOT breed specific, it applies to each and every dog breed living in Broward County. Every dog owner in Broward County needs to be made aware of this legislation and needs to understand that their dog is now subject to this new law. Furthermore, the general public also needs to realize that the new law does not allow for second chances and first-time offenders with no prior incident record will be not be granted any leniency. 
SFSHRI representative, Bobbie Weinstein, “hopes that this current incident will not unnecessarily label the Siberian Husky breed as dangerous,” and “encourages Broward County Animal Control to look at the total situation and make a decision based on what is best in this particular situation, not one based on the emotions of the moment or an elusive new law.” 
“There are many options available to Broward County Animal Control other than the ultimate death of these four, cared-for and loved, pets,” said Weinstein. “Furthermore, we have requested that the dogs in question be turned over to our rescue group so they will be well-cared for until a final disposition is reached. 
For more information on this new law and how it will affect you and your pet, please go directly to the Broward County Animal Control website at http://www.broward.org/animal/ani01700.htm#Dangerous 

Dangerous Dogs: Section 4-12 
A “Dangerous Dog” is a dog that has done the following:

A dog that when unprovoked approaches a person in a menacing fashion or with an attack attitude. 
A dog that has killed or caused the death of a domestic animal in one incident, while off the owner’s or keeper’s property. 
Has aggressively bitten, attacked, endangered, killed or inflicted severe injury on a human being on public or private property. 
Has been used primarily or in part for the purpose of dog fighting. 
If a dog – whether or not the dog has been classified as “dangerous” -- causes severe injury or death to a person OR domestic animal while unprovoked and off the owner’s property, an Animal Care Officer will impound the dog. Written notice will be given to the owner and after ten (10) business days from the date of notification, the dog will be humanely euthanized.

http://www.broward.org/animal/ani01700.htm#Dangerous



PLEASE EMAIL & CALL OUR COMMISSIONERS TO OVERTURN THIS LAW


Ilene Lieberman - District 1 [email protected]954-357-7001


Kristin Jacobs- District 2 [email protected]954- 357-7002


Stacy Ritter – District 3 [email protected] 954-357-7003


Ken Keechl – District 4 [email protected] 954-357-7798


Lois Wexler - District 5 [email protected] 954-357-7005


Sue Gunzburger - District 6 [email protected] 954-357-7006


John E. Rodstrom, Jr. - District 7 [email protected] 954-357-7007


Diana Wasserman-Rubin - District 8 [email protected] 954-357-7008


Josephus Eggelletion, Jr. - District 6 [email protected] 954-357-7009


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

OMG that is awful....

What is an "attack attitude"....I'd like to see what people think if someone calls animal control and request that the neighbors Yorkie gets labeled an dangerous dog and be pts because it yapped and beared its teeth at someone who walked too close to its owner while in their purse at the doggie boutique saying it had an "attack attitude". Bet that wouldn't fly on the front page!


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I signed the petition; I sure hope that it will help.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Signed petition and emailed all of them.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Thanks you guys!


----------



## mmmontgomery (Jul 13, 2004)

signed the petition...

So was the little dog unleashed, do we know? Big dogs can hurt little dogs unintentionally - it doesn't make them "aggressive." And destroy all 4? Good grief!


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

This is being discussed on my Siberian list too and here's a crosspost from someone in FL with a suggestion on how to help the rescue group trying to save these four:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

_http://www.petfinder.com/disasterprep_
(http://www.petfinder.com/disasterprep)

Petfinder.com foundation is having a contest of sorts, not sure all the details but two shelters and two rescue groups that get the most votes will receive $5,000 from them.

Just a thought ... the So. Florida Siberian Husky rescue group, with the lawsuit against Broward Cty Florida, trying to save the Siberian 4 could probably use a bit of financial help. Humane Society of Broward Cty is winning on the rescue front ... and I am told by a good source that HS of Broward's main claim to fame the last year is pulling in dogs from overseas for adoption while supporting MSN and this Dangerous Dog bill. If folks don't understand my problem with that ... just email me privately and I'd love to take the time to explain it to you. <G>

The husky group only needs about 3000 more votes to beat them.

Call me petty but I'd love to see it happen. Out there in the cybersiberianworld, I know we got three thousand more
votes. If you've already voted, find another computer and vote again for these guys ... *please*. 
Actually it doesn't really matter, vote for the rescue or shelter of your choice and let's just beat HS of Broward.

Permission to crosspost at will.
Muchas Gracias and all in the path of IKE, see ya on the other side, be safe.

Susi N-K
Lakeland FL


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Re: ATTN: BROWARD COUNTY DOG OWNERS!!!*

The only thing that I can find on the S. Fla Siberian Husky Rescue website is this petition to save the huskies.
Is that what they are talking about?

If you guys haven't signed it yet, please sign.

http://www.savethehuskies.com/ (go to petition)

I made flyers and lamenated them, and posted them at the dogpark.
Have a few more dogparks to go in Broward County.

This new law is absolutely CRAZY! 

Here is what I posted. I took the line about
"much like the greyhounds" out because I don't want it to target any special breed.

It could be 2 yorkies that get into a fight.

It applys to all of our dogs.

Wednesday, September 03, 2008
Save the Huskies Petition. Broward County recently amended their Dangerous Dog Law to insert a One Strike Rule: If a dog injures a human or kills a "domestic animal" (farm animals, dogs, cats, iguanas, parakeets, etc.) anywhere other than on his own property, the dog is euthanized. There is a complex and expensive appeal process but it is untested. It is a bad law that was enacted in haste in response to pit bull attacks. But four huskies, a mom and her three young pups, accidentally got out of their yard in Ft. Lauderdale last week and they are becoming the test case. They're big dogs who play exuberantly. A small terrier named Tinkerbelle was next door. The big dogs tossed her back and forth like a fleece toy. She was killed. It was a horrible situation but much like greyhounds, the dogs were following their pack instinct. Our hearts go out to Tinkerbelle's family but four more deaths resulting from this tragic incident are terribly, terribly wrong. There are situations where this strong a law should be used but the owners of the huskies have already been cited, fined, and I'm sure, should the dogs be permitted to live, they would dog proof their home and yard and pay restitution to the family. But Broward's law has no wiggle room. We need to get the Commission to reconsider this law before it is used to kill these too-playful dogs. There is an on-line petition website with additional information at http://www.savethehuskies.com I've signed the petition asking the County Commission to reconsider and re-write this law. Please read the information and if you agree, put your name on the petition, too. This is a bad law. Just think about it when you're at a dog park and someone brings a little dog into the big dog side. And be careful out there!


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: ATTN: BROWARD COUNTY DOG OWNERS!!!*



> Originally Posted By: GSD Lover IIThe only thing that I can find on the S. Fla Siberian Husky Rescue website is this petition to save the huskies.
> Is that what they are talking about?


Here's the link to the Petfinder contest. If anyone wants to vote, it's So. Florida Siberian Husky Rescue, Lauderhill, FL. You can vote once a day: http://www.petfinder.com/disasterprep

The Husky Rescue has dropped to 7th place. The Fancy Cat Rescue suddenly has 200,00 more votes. I'd like to know how they managed that!









I signed the petition too.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: ATTN: BROWARD COUNTY DOG OWNERS!!!*



> Quote: A “Dangerous Dog” is a dog that has done the following:
> 
> A dog that when unprovoked approaches a person in a menacing fashion or with an attack attitude.
> .


Who determines what 'menacing fashion (wait, did I read that?)??! Ok, so the little ankle biter can be dragged by yapping but if a large breed makes the passer by 'uncomfortable- then it can be euthanized??


----------



## ceardach (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: ATTN: BROWARD COUNTY DOG OWNERS!!!*

No person should have their property taken from them without due process. 10 days before destruction of property without a hearing for evidence of cause is not proper due process.

It's as if our inanimate possessions have more rights than our pets. It's ridiculous. All protection of our pets _should_ be covered under our property rights - but animals, apparently, are neither.


----------

